# Icelandic: Happy New Year



## Todessprache

Gledilegt nytt ar?

Sorry I can't do the accents...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hæ Todessprache,

ég hef fundið þetta....

*farsælt komandi ár

[Edit] :*  ég hef lika fundið "*Gleðilegt nýtt ár*", þú varst hárréttur!


----------



## Todessprache

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hæ Todessprache,
> 
> ég hef fundið þetta....
> 
> *farsælt komandi ár*
> 
> *[Edit] :* ég hef lika fundið "*Gleðilegt nýtt ár*", þú varst hárréttur!


 
Thath er moerg gott!


----------



## Alxmrphi

það var ekkert!


----------



## butra

Oftast er sagt Gleðilegt nýtt ár ( Happy new year ) eða einfaldlega Gleðilegt ár. Ef einhverjum er óskað gleðilegra jóla og um leið gleðilegs árs þá er sagt Gleðileg jól og farsælt komandi ár ( Merry Christmas and a happy new year ). Farsælt komandi ár er ekki notað eitt og sér þótt það sé málfræðilega rétt.


----------



## Grefsen

butra said:


> Oftast er sagt *Gleðilegt nýtt ár *( Happy new year ) eða einfaldlega *Gleðilegt ár.*


Could someone please give me an English translation of this sentence?

*Með fyrirfram þökk. *


----------



## Alxmrphi

_*Thanks in advance *_maybe?


----------



## Grefsen

Alex_Murphy said:


> _*Thanks in advance *_maybe?



Actually *'Með fyrirfram þökk' *does mean 'Thanks in advance.'

I was hoping for a translation of the sentence I had quoted:

"Oftast er sagt *Gleðilegt nýtt ár* ( Happy new year ) eða einfaldlega *Gleðilegt ár. *"


Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## butra

Grefsen said:
			
		

> "Oftast er sagt *Gleðilegt nýtt ár* ( Happy new year ) eða einfaldlega *Gleðilegt ár. *"


 
Most often one says ( is said ) *Gleðilegt nýtt ár* ( Happy new year ) or simply *Gleðilegt ár.*


----------



## Grefsen

butra said:


> Most often one says ( is said ) *Gleðilegt nýtt ár* ( Happy new year ) or simply *Gleðilegt ár.*



*Takk fyrir butra! *


----------



## butra

Ekkert að þakka. Gleðilegt ár!


----------

